# Where are you from?



## MorganO (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to put a poll together indicating where Mr. Excel users hail from. I've decided to use the 7-continent model of Earth, excluding Antarctica as the baseline for the poll. Hope you find this enjoyable.

Owen


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm...we used to have a guestmap, but it looks like link is inactive...

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=156503


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 7, 2008)

If [my admittedly rickety] memory serves, we also used to have a stat on # of members flying each flag. Listed the top ten countries (flags) as I recall. But keeping the stats up-to-date all the time was a drain on board performance so we decided we'd rather have a snappier board instead of the stats. For most boards that would probably be a no-brainer of a decision. But given the number of stat geeks around here, it was a bit emotional to let go of 'em.


----------



## NateO (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm glad you streamlined this down to continents, I would've been here all day trying to explain it.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 7, 2008)

Perhaps this poll will show rather which people like to answer polls than which people read this thread .

Anyway, for those who like stats, perhaps Smozgur could let run a script once a day to update a "fix" webpage. Wouldn't be too much asked from the software to my sense.

Kiss you all 
Erik


----------



## absquatulation (Apr 9, 2008)

Err, I'm from England..

But that not on the choices...

And I'm NOT in Europe.





There's always one isn't there, but why does it always have to be me.....


----------



## Patience (Apr 9, 2008)

But we are in the continent of Europe. Just not _in/ Euorope.

Oh how frustrating.

I too am English. But not British... Tee hee._


----------



## MorganO (Apr 9, 2008)

absquatulation said:


> Err, I'm from England..
> 
> But that not on the choices...
> 
> And I'm NOT in Europe.


 
Ahh... the best laid plans (7-continent model of Earth) of mice and men...


----------



## arkusM (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL, from England, not Europe... 
I can understand.... but it still causes me to chuckle.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 9, 2008)

Could it be that the Europeans are more represented in the Lounge?
Or do they just love polls more than other continents?

And it seems like Greg didn't vote yet: still no votes for Africa


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 9, 2008)

erik.van.geit said:


> And it seems like Greg didn't vote yet:


 
The polls appears to be restricted to Earthlings.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in-between nationalities right now.  

(but born Scottish and a proud European)


----------



## SteveO59L (Apr 10, 2008)

A Monkey Hanger from God's Country (British West Hartlepool) - dont see that on the list.


----------



## Domski (Apr 10, 2008)

> Monkey Hanger


 
That term always makes me smile.

I've never visited Hartlepool but any place that hangs a monkey as a french spy can't be all bad.

For those who don't know the history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger

Dom


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 10, 2008)

I've lived in Australia most of my life and hold an Australian passport, but was borm in South Africa and went to primary school there. So, I put Africa (roots) instead of Oceania (home)

Denis


----------

